# Mustard: Do you use it for recipes?



## LuckyDuck (Nov 15, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone here uses mustard like _Grey Poupon_ Mustard in their recipes? now that Thanksgiving is almost coming is going to use mustard for their recipes?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 15, 2007)

I use all  different kinds  of mustards in my cooking, but none of the dishes  I will serve on Thanksgiving will include  mustard.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 15, 2007)

I love mustard so it goes into a lot of recipes here.  I made a quiche lorraine last night that has a couple of teaspoons of dijon in it.  Also like to use mustard and balsamic vineger in a vinaigrette I like.  Unfortunantly, I am the only one in the family that likes it. Everyone else prefers Hidden Valley. 

Jim




LuckyDuck said:


> i was wondering if anyone here uses mustard like _Grey Poupon_ Mustard in their recipes? now that Thanksgiving is almost coming is going to use mustard for their recipes?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

Not the day of Thanksgiving....but the day after.....Yeah Buddy....Got have mustardo on a Turkey Sammich


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't really care for mustard so I only use it occasionally.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

Not for Thanksgiving as we don't celebrate it here, but I often use mustard.  There is a lovely mustard vinaigrette as a dressing for asparagus. I use mustard as part of the glaze for my roast ham.  I often use mustard powder in cream sauces to make it less sweet.  And when coating fish or chicken in seasoned flour, mustard powder also raises its head. Oh and its a component of our seafood dressing.

Not familiar with the mustard you are referring to but the ones I use are Dijon, Mild English and Australian.  The powder is an English one.

While I haven't personally used it, I believe you can add some into a savoury scone mix, the type you serve on top of casseroles. Some may call them dumplings or puddings.


----------



## jkath (Nov 15, 2007)

Mustard is a great addition to so many meals. Once you've found a method you like, it's always fun to seek out new mustards too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 15, 2007)

I love all kinds of mustard especially with good german sausages and kraut or in some salad dressings etc but like others not on Thankgiving.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

I use mustard in a few dishes and it really adds zip. Dijon and plain old yellow mustard are definite stoples in the kitchen.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

LuckyDuck said:


> i was wondering if anyone here uses mustard like _Grey Poupon_ Mustard in their recipes? now that Thanksgiving is almost coming is going to use mustard for their recipes?


 
Dijon is one of my faves.  I usually have brussels sprouts around Thanksgiving (& during the year).  Tried a butter/mustard/lemon juice sauce that was pretty good.  Depends on my recipe.


----------



## flukx (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to hate mustard but now I absolutely adore it...so many possibilities. In fact, there is a specialty mustard store just around the corner from my apartment called Senf Salon (Mustard Salon). Many different variations of mustard, my particular favorite being "Tuscan Mustard" with olive oil, garlic and a tick of sun-dried tomato.

As mentioned already, it is a great emulsifier for vinaigrettes. Also very good for meat, in particular, it is common in Germany (probably elsewhere as well) to spread a layer of mustard on the inside of a roulade (very good). Also good for turkey if you want to make a different type of gravy, i.e. honey mustard.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh I love honey mustard glazed chicken!  Very piquant!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 16, 2007)

I use mustard in most all of its incarnations, either the seeds toasted in hot oil before frying, or the powder to make my own or as a marinade or emulsifier in salad dressings, or the hot English mustard on a roast beef sammich, or in baking when I make cheese buns etc...

it`s great stuff!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Nov 16, 2007)

Nobody at home likes the taste or smell of mustard. I dont mind the smell. I only use it for one purpose and one purpose only! A good marinade for a chicken roast, it really brings out a unique taste which cant be replaced by anything else. I only use a bit, but it still really makes a difference


----------



## lulu (Nov 16, 2007)

In almost every cheese sauce I make is some mustard!  Especially great in cauliflower cheese served with steak or roast beef IMO.   Also, by extension great in Cheese souffles and under the cheese in cheese on toast.  In almost any mea sandwich, on the table at almost all meals.  Just thinking as a type that grainy mustard through hot steamed carrots might be worth trying too....


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

Hot dragon's toasts (a simpler version of Welsh Rarebit) gets a bit more interesting with a good dollop of mustard into the mix.


----------



## lulu (Nov 16, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Hot dragon's toasts (a simpler version of Welsh Rarebit) gets a bit more interesting with a good dollop of mustard into the mix.


 
recipe please! Rarebit and its variants are such gread midweek suppers!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 16, 2007)

lulu said:


> recipe please! Rarebit and its variants are such gread midweek suppers!



nice Typo (Freudian slip), it`s one of the few foods that when served makes me quite greedy too, I love it


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

*Hot Dragon's Toasts*

3 ozs English cheddar cheese, grated thickly
"knob" (probably around a walnut size) of butter or margarine, soft
1 T milk
salt and pepper
2 large slices of bread

[Variation: A good dob of mustard of your choice and/or a bit of crushed garlic]

Now, when I was a kid, we always used the Kraft cheese block, but now I'm full-grown (!), I use whatever cheddar style cheese I have in the fridge. Don't use the pre-grated cheeses as they are too "stale" to blend well. Put all of the ingredients (incl any variational additions), except the bread, into a bowl and mix well. It needs to be blended into a firm paste - don't make it too firm though as you still need to spread it on the bread without tearing the bread. Under an overhead grill, toast one side only of the bread until golden. Remove and spread the cheese mixture on the uncooked side of the toast, relatively thickly. Return to grill until cheese is bubbling and starting to go gold in patches - as if the dragon's flame has just started to catch it. Cut and serve.

Adjust the quantities per person but beware of adding too much butter as it can make it very oily, depending also on your cheese. You can also add chopped mushrooms, sliced tomatoes, bits of asparagus, whatever you like to the toast before spreading the cheese. The variations are huge!

Also, if you are doing the mix for kids and adults, rather than making up seperate quantities for a plainer version, you can spread the mustard for instance onto the toast for the adults before topping with the plainer cheese mix. The kids can just have it straight.

The hardest thing here is grating the cheese. Oh and the mixture will keep in the fridge for several days in an airtight container.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> nice Typo (Freudian slip), it`s one of the few foods that when served makes me quite greedy too, I love it


Not sure what typo you mean YT.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely!!  Mustard is wonderful to cook with.  Coat meat with it, make a basting sauce, flavor sauces...  Great stuff!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 16, 2007)

I use different mustards for different things .... and I think everyone has already covered most of my uses .... except for potato salad, a macaroni salad I make some times, and a creole crab-cake recipe I haven't thought about in years. For Thanksgiving ... only thing I will use it for is deviled eggs ... until we break out the leftover ham for sammies later on ....


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dijon is always in my vinagrette for salad.  Amy's sauce above is really good on green beans too and/or small boiled potatoes.  
Not this year, but many years for Christmas, I make a variety of mustards for my family members that love different kinds.  They always love that gift.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 15, 2007)

*deviled egg dip*



Michael in FtW said:


> I use different mustards for different things .... and I think everyone has already covered most of my uses .... except for potato salad, a macaroni salad I make some times, and a creole crab-cake recipe I haven't thought about in years. For Thanksgiving ... only thing I will use it for is deviled eggs ... until we break out the leftover ham for sammies later on ....


 

i have a grandson that loves deviled eggs. always make em for him on thanksgiving. as u no doubt know they are very labor intensive. 

this years made  it with cream cheese, mayo. mustard , salt pepper u get idea and served as a dip with fritos. big hit, have been asked to bring for christmas day.

babetoo


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 15, 2007)

I have 6=8 different mustards in my pantry all of the time and make 6-7 more from formulas I have found over the years. I have yet to find one I don't like. My favorite ones are the more robust types. Would be glad to share my formulas just ask


----------



## oneoffour (Dec 16, 2007)

The red and white mustard seed I use course cracked in paste rubs or marinades. the white more so if it seems good to keep a purer white color in a sauce or it looks like it would detract from fish. For the same reason I have the white, black and red peppercorms.

The powderd Colemans mustard, and others already mentioned get used regularly. The only reason that the brightly colored ordinary yellow mustard is in the refrigerator is the grandchildren like it.

I like it in deviled eggs. Found that they are a little easier for me to make if I pack the deviled egg in the cookie press and shoot the mix into the egg white half. It reduces my breaking the white and the star tip adds a flair to the devil egg. 

DAVE PLEASE post your formulas!!!


----------



## Dodi (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a mustard glaze on my turkey for Christmas

For glaze
3/4 cup pure maple syrup
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/3 cup Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter
Bring all ingredients to simmer in heavy medium saucepan.

Brush glaze over turkey, before cooking , and I brush more glaze during cooking


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

LuckyDuck said:


> i was wondering if anyone here uses mustard like _Grey Poupon_ Mustard in their recipes? now that Thanksgiving is almost coming is going to use mustard for their recipes?



i love mustard... especially when combined with puff pastry or pie dough.  it put it in all my quiches and tarlets and often in any cream sauces ill make to accompany meats


----------



## bglewis (Dec 31, 2007)

LuckyDuck said:


> i was wondering if anyone here uses mustard like _Grey Poupon_ Mustard in their recipes? now that Thanksgiving is almost coming is going to use mustard for their recipes?


 
Try this:
Make a paste of chopped flat-leaf parsley, olive oil, coarse stone-ground mustard, and garlic powder.  Apply about a 1/4 inch thick coat to a boneless pork loin roast.  Put in 400 degree oven, uncovered, for about 15 minutes to set coating.  Reduce heat to 250 degrees, cover roast and cook several hours.  And use the juice to make gravy for mashed potatoes.  Incredibly yummy.


----------



## ErikC (Dec 31, 2007)

*Uses for Mustard*

Like many who have posted here, I use Dijon for many things, and typical "prepared" mustard for very little.

Dijon goes well in French Onion Soup, right after the final deglazing of the onions with white wine. 

Salad dressings also benefit from mustard, as it helps the oil and vinegar mix and stay mixed (plus it adds flavor!).

As part of a glaze for ham, or other pork roasts, or for slathering over a salmon as well.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

When I used to make alot of prime rib at the lodge I worked at I would put a thick layer of dijon all over the top and the sides then cover with cracked black pepper and granulated garlic.So simple but they came out very tasty especially the ends.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 1, 2008)

And I thought I was over-doing it by keeping three kinds of mustard in my fridge!  Dave, EIGHT different kinds?  Plus homemade formulations?  Wow.

I typically keep basic "yellow" mustard for the kids, and to make potato salad with.  I also keep Dijon mustard for me, as well as some Zatarain's Creole Mustard.  I've also worked with a REAL whole-grain mustard, as the mix was just mustard seeds mixed with a hint of vinegar and other liquids.

I've used mustard as a coating for pork, beef, and lamb.  I've also made a mustard-crusted, pan-seared salmon dish, where the salmon fillet is covered with whole mustard seeds, then pan-seared.  The seeds imbed themselves into the fish, and give it a unique flavor, although many of the members at work weren't to thrilled about it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use mustard as a glaze base for ham, I use mustard as an emulsifier in salad dressings (and what great flavor it gives!) I use mustard to give a grilled cheese sandwich a bit of zip

I also like mustard on my fries, my burger, my dog, my ham n cheese sand, a bit in my potato salad dressing...etc


----------



## archiduc (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi to everyone,
Mustard - one of my favourite ingredients. For me it has to be included in a cheese sauce! I use 1 rounded teaspoon (per pint of milk) of smooth french mustard. When making my mayonnaise I always include some french mustard - again smooth french  added to the yolks, S&P and sugar before I start adding the oil. 

Herrings brushed with french mustard before grilling/broiling - the sharpness of the mustard cuts into the oiliness of the fish. 

An old Scottish dish, Partan Pie uses mustard - this is basically a devilled crab with the "hot" ingredients being mustard, Worcestershire sauce and a dash of tabasco sauce. The crab is served hot in the shell.

 I would add a pinch of dry English mustard to a cheese pastry/straws or biscuits. By the way, traditionally, WELSH RAREBIT is made with ale as the liquid ingredient - it is the UK version of the Swiss Fondue and thus the ale replace the Kirsch. 
French mustard added to a cream sauce goes well with pork chops.

Oh, just had another thought, a pinch of dry mustard added to cheese scones improves the flavour as it does in a cheese bread or cheese and walnut loaf.

Oh dear, now you`ve set me thinking - I feel a baking day creeping up on me.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*mustard question*

when you refer to French mustard, I assume you're referring to dijon mustard and not the brand name French's  mustard.


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 10, 2008)

I've found that mustard adds something special to recipes where you would not expect mustard. Nearly any kind of salad, dressing, meats... the secret is not to overdo it. You should not taste the mustard.  It should be that people will say, "there was something good in that, but I don't know exactly what".


----------



## archiduc (Jan 10, 2008)

xmascarol1 said:


> when you refer to French mustard, I assume you're referring to dijon mustard and not the brand name French's mustard.


 
Hi there,
I hope this works and I`m doing  the right thing - but that I mean hitting the right buttons etc.

Many thanks for your reply, I think you`ve just taught me an important point re. conversations between the UK and this forum when it comes to discussing foods.

You are absolutely correct. I am referring to Dijon mustard which most here would call french mustard or by a brand name. the one I`m using at the moment is Maille, although I also use store brand Dijon mustard. I haven`t seen French`s in my neck of the woods (Scotland) but I can see how some confusion may arise.

Thanks again,
Archiduc


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*dijon/french mustard*

Thanks for clearing that up.  Have you tried making mustards?  That's a lot of fun and great gifts too.  You can improvise off many recipes to make some pretty creative concoctions.


----------



## archiduc (Jan 10, 2008)

*mustard making*

HI again,

Yes, I have tried making mustards. 

In the UK it is possible to buy dry mixes as the basis for making quite a variety. Amongst the ones that I`ve tried horseradish mustard and apple and horseradish have been my favourites. They were very easy to make and made great presents for friends and family.

I`m not sure whether I`m allowed to name the company but the company name is Foxes Spices or Fox`s Spices - can`t remember which.

Do you have any good  recipes which you`d be willing to share?

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*mustard recipes*

here's a really delicious one courtesy of one of my favorite cookbooks "Better Than Storebought" byHelen Witty and Elizabeth Colchie.  This book was published in the 70's and now you can find it on the web for over $100, used of course. Anyway their Green peppercorn mustard.
3 T mustard seeds
1/3 c. dry mustard
1/2 c. hot tap water1/2 white wine vinegar
1/2 c. dry white wine or dry white vermouth
pinch of cinnamon
1/2 t. dried tarragon, crubled
1/2 t. dill seed
2 t. kosher salt
pinch  of ground cloves
1 t. honey
1 T green peppercorns (drained water-packed or freeze-dried. more if desired)

1. mix together the mustard seeds, dry mustard, water and vinegar let stand 3 hours or more
2.  in small saucepan, bring to boil the wine, cinnamon, tarragon, dill seed, salt, and cloves, Strain into the mustard mixture and stir.  Add hone and green peppercorns
3.  Scrape into a food processor or blender and whirl to puree.
4.  transfer to the top of double boiler over simmering water.  Cook for 10 min. stirring often.  It will thicken as it cools. Crush a few more peppercorns slightly and add for texture.  
5. put into jar, cool and refrigerate.


----------



## roxanam (Oct 20, 2008)

I use mustartd very offen in my recepies. If you know when to use it it can be very good


----------



## my_psychosis (Oct 23, 2008)

I use dijon mustard in a lot of things. My fav is a Dijon sauce I make for my pork chops that is really tasty. And of course no polish sausage or brat can go without it IMO.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use different mustards for different recipes.  I have Dijon, Hot and Sweet, dry mustard, I forget what other kinds.  I use mustard for rubs, marinade, in a recipe, on a hot dog .


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2008)

Mainly on dogs and burgers but also for deviled eggs


----------



## Constance (Oct 23, 2008)

We love mustard. When Kim smokes a pork butt, he puts a rub on it and then slathers it with plain yellow mustard.


----------



## Mama (Oct 23, 2008)

Brown mustard, brown sugar and crushed ginger snaps make an amazing crust on a ham!


----------



## sattie (Oct 23, 2008)

Mustard is a much needed ingredient in many of my recipes!  I love Grey Poupon (Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon???) in my potato salad.  Love Grey Poupon in marinades.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 24, 2008)

I love my mustard -- prepared, especially homemade, dry mustard for recipes (like crockpot beans), and mustard seeds.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 24, 2008)

I use lots of mustard both as condiment and ingredient. Not home at the moment, but I'd guess there is at least 4 types of mustard in the fridge right now. I use a nice grainy mustard in potato salad, a sweet/hot mustard to baste on grilled chicken and plain ole yeller mustard in my crab cakes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a few different mustards on hand.  Au Poivre, keilbasa, brats, a tablespoon in a pan sauce does wonders.


----------



## Elf (Oct 24, 2008)

After reading this I never really thought about how often I use mustard as an ingredient.  I grew up hating mustard until I discovered Dijon mustard, though I still can't stand yellow mustard.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

I use/keep all kinds of mustards (except yellow) from anything from salads to salad dressings to marinades to sandwiches,dogs and brats.
I confine yellow mustard to hot dogs and soft pretzels from street vendors and ball games.


----------

